# Tomornorman, a newbie



## Tomornorman (Aug 21, 2007)

Hello. This is my first day here. I'll fill out my profile soon, but not today. Too much to do for this weekend. I look forward to reading up on the past forum topics later.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You'll have lots to read and welcome!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome.
Too much to do? Halloween projects, maybe?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to our little corner of insanity.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Welcome to our little corner of insanity.


It's always growing!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Tomornorman!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the scariest and friendliest place on the web.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome. 

(I did my best to keep my greeting brief since you don't seem to have the necessary time to read the many new greetings from all of us here at HauntForum. If you are busy with Halloween projects, then it is unlikely that you will have adequate time to read this until November, when we all have sufficient time to post less hasty messages more often here on the forum. So save yourself the trouble and skip this part of my greeting so as not to be diverted from your incredibly busy prop making/haunt building schedule as I have made the mistake of doing. Even now the seconds until Halloween are ticking away and I have squandered the few precious moments I should have spent preparing for the greatest holiday of the year explaining why I left such a limited greeting, when most times I leave longer and warmer greetings for the newbies who have just signed on. I would normally tell you that I look forward to seeing some photos of your haunt and sharing some ideas with you, but for the sake of everyone here I prefer to delay the longer greeting that I commonly convey until such a time that we can all put a few minutes aside to read that sort of post.)

P.S. - Sorry for the long explaination.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome T..ditto what Halloween Zombie said 

you so funny HZ


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Hello T and welcome aboard - don't worry about Zombie, he always talks like that. LOL


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Welcome and we'll watch for the profile... Muahahaha.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the madness!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome
BTW, someone give HZ a Valium,I think he's off his meds...LOL


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah, HZ gets a little hyper after huffing monster mud.
He'll calm down in a little while.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome, enjoy reading over the posts.


----------

